# Mitsubishi WD-57732 Extend DLP Lamp Life



## mancho (Feb 7, 2007)

HI,

I have a Mitsubishi WD-57732 HD TV. I left the contrst, brightness, and picture setting at their default factory settings. And as a result my DLP lamp burned out after only 1yr and 9 months. I have heard that you can extend the lamp life by lowering the settings. And I just replaced my DLP lamp and I want it to last longer this time. So if there is anyone out there who has this same model television. Can you tell me what to change the settings to and tell me what number to place each and every setting on. It would be greatly appreciated.



Thank you very much


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

stop buying bad TVs ,them things are evil and over rated ,tubes still rule


----------



## mancho (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,

Well, my tv is not bad. I like big screen tv's. A tube TV is too heavy. I had a hdtv that had crt's in it and it was almost too big to get into my house. But my newer dlp set is only 18 inches deep allowing me to bring it into my house. And the hd picture is phenominal any tube tv I have ever owned. The reason my dlp lamp burned out sooner was becuase I left the brighness settings at the default factory settings. My question was what are the best settings to increase lamp life. I heard that if you decrease the settings you can extend the lamp life up to 2 more years.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

you know there discontinuing manufacturing on CRTs this year. That's why i dont don't want to get stuck with one of these money hole's yet ,i think the technology of ''cool'' TVs has obviously not been perfected at a reasonable price ,i mean look at your TV ,you probably thought you where getting a good deal but the truth is if you wont spend 8,000 bucks your getting a unreliable piece of cool junk ,it's cool but not average person friendly yet. Anyways iv not once seen a better picture on a flat than a crt and HD dosent mean **** when it comes down to general tv quality ,it's just a quality signal ,hope you didn't buy that bull ,crts are hd to and very few flats can beat the quality of the best crts. If you really want to know how to save your TV ,try TV forums ,there's lot's of them just google it ,i had problems with these things too.


----------



## mancho (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,

I didn't know that they were getting rid of crt's this year. I haven't really been looking into hd crt tv's since I bought my hd dlp tv. Just wondering what kind of crt hd tv do you have. How big is it? I did have a mitsubishi 46in CRT hd tv, but it was only HD ready,> So I bought a mits 57in DLP. And the display quality on the new one blew away the quality of the old crt one. And I did notice that the old crt tv had a little bit of burn in when I secided to get ris of it. It was worth around $2400 new, but I paid $400 for it used. And yes the quality of the picture was amazing! But after 2 years opted to buy a DLP TV with a buit in hd tuner. Were you under the impression that I spent $8000 for my HDTV? It cost me $1624 and $235 for 4 year extended warranty with one free lamp replacement. But I kept the display setting on the factory defaults whic was a mistake. But I won't make that mistake again. The only time that those settings need to be at their maximum is when the tv's are on display in a show room. But I was lucky since I bought a warranty plan. And I plan on keeping my TV until it dies. Good luck with your CRT TV. Im sure there will be a lot of CRT TV's left over even if they discontinue them. Anyway thanks for the information about going on Google to find out more on my TV.



Best Wishes


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Guy you must be joking right?
Lcd tvs are far superior then crts. Plasmas have some catching up to do, but a top of the line LCD will out perform top of the line crt's any day.
James


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a couple of LCD sets and a plasma. I'm not sure why you think the plasma is so bad, it's actually at least as good, if not better than the LCD screens.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Really?
I went shopping when I brought my new tv 3 weeks ago and the plasmas were terrible!
James


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a Samsung plasma, and I love it. Bright with excellent colors, even in a sunlit room. Other than the fact that a plasma consumes a lot more power than an LCD, I would have no issues buying another one.

My 50" plasma uses about 400 watts running, and a 42" LCD sips 125 watts here. That's the only "con" I see for the plasma.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Samsung LCD and I love it. The coulors are very vibrant and the resolution is great. The plasma equivilent was no where near as good in my opinion, from what I saw of it in the stores anyway.
Also, another con is that plasma cannot be used for full on gaming with long hours because it gets very hot. Also, when the lamps burn out, you have to replace the whole tv.
James


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

this help?
this from: HDTV Magazine Daily

whole lot more HERE


----------

